# News & Notes



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 19, 2010)

```
<div id="attachment_5025" class="wp-caption aligncenter" style="width: 585px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/canon-5d-mark2-dissected-detailed-0.jpg"><img class="size-full wp-image-5025" title="canon-5d-mark2-dissected-detailed-0" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/canon-5d-mark2-dissected-detailed-0.jpg" alt="" width="575" height="393" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">I See The Brain!</p></div>
<p><strong>That’s full frame!

</strong>Stuart over at <a href="http://www.pocket-lint.com">Pocket Lint</a> posted a dissection of the 5D Mark II by talented graphic artist Mads Peitersen.</p>
<p><a href="http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/35689/canon-5d-mark2-dissected-detailed">Head on over </a> and see some other dissections he’s done.</p>
<div id="attachment_5027" class="wp-caption aligncenter" style="width: 585px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/REVIEW-4999-bc5fff8d47b93a1fbd42154d4be8a3f91.jpg"><img class="size-full wp-image-5027" title="REVIEW-4999-bc5fff8d47b93a1fbd42154d4be8a3f9" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/REVIEW-4999-bc5fff8d47b93a1fbd42154d4be8a3f91.jpg" alt="" width="575" height="372" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">It looks good in the UK!</p></div>
<p><strong>G12 First Look Review (UK Exclusive)

<span style="font-weight: normal;">Pocket Lint have given us the first look review of the PowerShot G12. All signs point to another positive release by Canon. </span></strong></p>
<blockquote><p><strong><span style="font-weight: normal;">It was instantly obvious that the new control ring on the front will be the real star of the show, making it even easier to change the settings in minimal time. The PowerShot G12 is large, it is expensive and as such it won’t appeal to all, but it also offers a great range of shooting possibilities. It isn’t a huge departure from the G11, but a few additional tweaks might appeal to some of those tempted by rivals.</span></strong></p></blockquote>
<p><a href="http://www.pocket-lint.com/review/4999/canon-powershot-g12-first-look"><strong>Read the full review at Pocket Lint</strong></a></p>
<p><strong>Preorder the G12 @ Amazon $499 </strong><strong><a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0041RSPRS?ie=UTF8&tag=canorumo-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B0041RSPRS">CLICK HERE</a></strong></p>
<p><strong>Preorder the G12 @ B&H $499 </strong><strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/734743-REG/Canon_4342B001_PowerShot_G12_Digital_Camera.html?BI=2466&KBID=3296">CLICK HERE</a></strong></p>
<p><strong>Preorder the G12 @ Adorama $499 </strong><strong><a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICAG12.html?kbid=64393">CLICK HERE</a></strong></p>
<p><strong>Photokina 2010 – September 21, 2010 – September 25, 2010

<span style="font-weight: normal;">As some of you know, I’ll be attending Photokina in Cologne, Germany. I plan to cover all of Canon’s new offerings as well as other interesting products at the show. I’ll spend some time at the Leica booth, Nikon booth and lots more. I’ll be posting all day Tuesday and Wednesday, so keep an eye on the site.</span></strong></p>
<p>If there’s anything you want to see or hear my opinion on, let me know at buzz [at] canonrumors.com. You can also<strong> </strong><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php/topic,188.0.html"><strong>head over the forum</strong></a> and let me know there.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span></strong><strong>r </strong></p>
```


----------



## funkboy (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: News & Notes*



Canon Rumors said:


> If thereâ€™s anything you want to see or hear my opinion on, let me know at buzz at canonrumors.com. You can also head over the forum and let me know there.



I'd love to know your impressions on the new VoigtlÃ¤nder products, and if they think that there's enough demand to continue expanding the SLII series.

Also it might be worth grilling the Tokina people about their lack of image stabilization .


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: News & Notes*



funkboy said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > If thereâ€™s anything you want to see or hear my opinion on, let me know at buzz at canonrumors.com. You can also head over the forum and let me know there.
> ...



Will do, I am impressed with CV's M line of lenses, I will take a good look at their SLR stuff.

I will also mention to Tokina that their ability to meet demand is even outdone by Leica.


----------



## kubelik (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: News & Notes*

the G12 looks a lot more attractive in reality than it does from the product photos. totally irrelevant but it was a pleasant surprise to me


----------



## macfly (Sep 20, 2010)

*Re: News & Notes*

I'd be keen to hear about the Leica S2 as that is the one machine that might draw me away from the Mk lV.


----------



## Son of Daguerre (Sep 20, 2010)

*Re: News & Notes*



macfly said:


> I'd be keen to hear about the Leica S2 as that is the one machine that might draw me away from the Mk lV.



Lotta dough, Joe.


----------



## minpinmax (Sep 20, 2010)

*Re: News & Notes*

Please find out any news on the replacement for the Powershot D10 waterproof camera.

Thanks!


----------



## that1guy (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: News & Notes*

Could you see if you can find out anything more about the new Schneider tilt/shift lenses? There is supposed to be info at the booth. I wonder when they will come out in Canon mount and what the cost will be. Thanks for checking on that!


----------

